

The data visualization community needs its own Hacker News - ejfox
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/d78abe86845b

======
1wheel
It'd be really nice if there was a more centralized place to submit and
discuss recent work. I usually end up posting my stuff to visualizing.org,
visual.ly, and sometimes hn.

There generally isn't too much commenting going on though, despite generating
a decent number of views. This makes sense - I only give feedback to a small
percentage of things I see on the internet. I would like to interact with
other designers more, but sending unsolicited comments/criticism via a tweet
or an email doesn't seem appropriate most of the time.

I included a small note on the bottom of my last project "Have an idea for
another graphic? Think I did something wrong? Hit me up!
adam.r.pearce@gmail.com | @adamrpearce" which resulted in a couple of
interesting email threads. None of those conversations really need to be
private though.

~~~
ejfox
The feedback from other dataviz people is such an important part of it, and
it's hard because we are all so separated geographically and in different
companies.

When I make a new project, I'm lucky enough to have a small group of people
who are in the business who I can trust to give me feedback. But I've spent
years cultivating that group, and it's not really fair to newcomers who want
feedback on their first work, or just want to lurk and listen to the experts
debate things (which is what I usually do on HN). That's all private or hard-
to-find now, which is a problem.

